# Air Conditioner Cover/shell



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever needed to replace the cover or shell on the a/c unit up on the roof. Buddy of mine just tore his all up with the garage door and is looking to replace it. I'm assuming he just needs to call his local dealer and have them order it from Duo-therm. Just thought I'd see if anyone has ever had to replace theirs?


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Just recently as a matter of fact. We had to buy a new shroud for our carrier unit. The best deal I found was online from a place called PPL Motorhomes and it was $225. Worst of all, we needed it really fast for a big trip so I had to buy an express shipping fee of $75 - Ouch!! It still hurts to think about it


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Racechasers said:


> Has anyone ever needed to replace the cover or shell on the a/c unit up on the roof. Buddy of mine just tore his all up with the garage door and is looking to replace it. I'm assuming he just needs to call his local dealer and have them order it from Duo-therm. Just thought I'd see if anyone has ever had to replace theirs?


Most dealers carry them ........

Tom Schaeffers, in Shoemakersville, PA has them in stock. They also have a big Independence Day sale this weekend if you are curious









Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ouch that has to hurt. Any local dealer will get them for you. Shop around because I bet you the dealer have a large mark-up on items like these.

Thor


----------

